# Planning for no CO2 in "Lockdown" situation



## Zeus. (25 Mar 2020)

Hi all

Thinking ahead in our 'current situation' and having a CO2 hungry tank my current stock will last about 4-5 weeks.

So my plan is to run the CO2 as it is till its gone - then turn to lighting intensity well down to say 20-25% and keep the same photo period, will turn the ferts down as well.

If you cant turn your light intensity down you can still increase the high of your light, doubling your lights height from the waters level will decrease the lights intensity by 4- so if you call it 100% to start with it will reduce intensity by 75%.

Hopefully the plan wont be needed and the current 'lockdown' will be lifted, but having a plan means your ready what to do 'if' you do run out 

Yes you could turn down the injection rate and adjust the light intensity to suit, but than you have to redo your pH profile for the adjustment in BPS, then redo it when you get

Zeus

"Keep Safe"


----------



## Simon Cole (25 Mar 2020)

Don't forget to get those plants in an *emergent* set up just in case. I'm looking at several rare plants and thinking it's going to be hundreds to replace.


----------



## Tankless (25 Mar 2020)

I purchased a 2kg fire extinguisher last week on ebay. It arrived on Monday. I normally use Sodastream bottles but this should last me a couple of months.


----------



## Andy Taylor (26 Mar 2020)

I'm somewhat fortunate and have a stash of 2kg extinguishers that my kind boss allowed me to have when we changed supplier


----------



## Zeus. (12 Apr 2020)

CO2 main pressure started to drop today from 1000PSI so normally have about 3days left in 6,5Kg cylinder. Had been giving it some thought as I didnt want to mess with the injection rate to make it last as setting back to where it was would be a PITA, then it came it me 'I have a duel stage regulator '

So turned light intensity down 75% to 25%max and just turn the working PSI down from 40PSI to 20PSI and the BPS dropped from uncountable to about 3BPS. So should last quite some time . Will be keeping a close eye on my plants just incase 25% intensity is too much. Will cut back ferts also after WC too.


----------



## kilnakorr (12 Apr 2020)

@Zeus. I thought all UK people would know someone who runs a pub Can't you find a local innkeeper who can lend you some CO2?


----------



## milla (12 Apr 2020)

Pubs are locked down


----------



## Witcher (13 Apr 2020)

milla said:


> Pubs are locked down


That means there is a lot of unused and not needed CO2 in the pubs 

@Zeus. in alert situation I'd make sure I have enough of citric acid and/or spirit vinegar - both (especially latter to my observation) are brilliant low level sources of CO2 - in my opinion much better than glut/carbo as they don't cause low fertility in shrimps. And much cheaper.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Apr 2020)

Witcher said:


> @Zeus. in alert situation I'd make sure I have enough of citric acid and/or spirit vinegar - both (especially latter to my observation) are brilliant low level sources of CO2



Well I do have 5Kg of citric acid and 1.5litres of white vinegar have you got a good link on the best approach to utilising them m8


----------



## aquascape1987 (15 Apr 2020)

@Zeus. I know a supplier in Warrington who sells cheap expired FE extinguishers. Met him by buying them on eBay from him, but now have his number direct. Last lot I picked up, were after ‘lockdown’ and done completely contactless. (5x 2kg for £50). I took the risk of being pulled over, as these 5 extinguishers, will likely last me close to a year, so now I’m stocked up, even in the event of nuclear winter   I understand that your tank eats CO2 and you would need to buy more to be stocked up, but I know this guy could likely get you enough of them to see you through.
With my consignment, I paid electronically and arranged a time to pick up, and they were on the doorstep ready for me to load into my  boot and drive off, only seeing the guy through the window. It was also encouraging, that this contactless collection was at his insistence and not mine.

Not sure where in Gods own County you are, but the trip took me 45 - 50mins each way from Leeds.

I wouldn’t be allowing a tank like yours to run out of CO2, even in the actual event of Nuclear winter, if it was mine.

Can send pm you details if you would like?


----------



## Witcher (17 Apr 2020)

Zeus. said:


> Well I do have 5Kg of citric acid and 1.5litres of white vinegar have you got a good link on the best approach to utilising them m8


Hey @Zeus. idea is based on the reaction of organic acids with carbonates you have in your tank (mainly CaCO3) and releasing CO2 as an effect of it:

CaCO3(s) + 2CH3COOH(aq) → Ca(CH3COO)2(aq) + H2O(l) + CO2(g)

3CaCO3 + 2H3C6H5O7 → Ca3(C6H5O7)2 + 3H2O + 3 CO2

Of course that can't be compared with CO2 coming from bottle etc but it's quite good low energy source of CO2 - I use spirit vinegar as occasional source of CO2 in my tank.


----------



## Zeus. (17 Apr 2020)

aquascape1987 said:


> I wouldn’t be allowing a tank like yours to run out of CO2, even in the actual event of Nuclear winter, if it was mine.
> 
> Can send pm you details if you would like?



Opps missed your post  and thanks for the offer m8 ,  haven't even tried my local supplier as lockdown means lockdown in my job, could get struck off if my governing body found out , tank seems to be doing fine on very low BPS few stem plants taking a hit as they adjust to the new [CO2] and light intensity


----------

